# Should I trust this dude..?



## leet6thgrader

He registered this month with 0 post count and wants to sell me a x850xt.. 

DaFehr:
X850 XTPE for $75 shipped sound good?

me:
That would be a good deal.

DaFehr:
then its a deal!

Dave

me:
No it's not... I don't know you, you have no post count, and you're probably trying to scam me.

DaFehr ("Dave"):
Ouch, probably not, but it's alright, just thought I'd offer a card. Hope you get a decent deal elsewhere man.

Dave

Me:
Hello

I didn't mean to make my last reply come off so harsh - I want to believe that you're legit and really want to sell it but look at it from my view.. No post count - Registered this month - and you're offering a card that's discontinued for a relatively low price. I'd consider it more if we used PayPal..
=======================================================================
I don't know.. I mean, I really would like the card.. Suppose he registered because he saw one of my WTB posts?


----------



## evanscnce

Strange seeing as he and I just made a deal for the same card...


----------



## NJNETSFAN

no!, i just made a deal with him for a psp, he seemed legit.

EDIT: reread the post, realised he sold the card to some1 else, I thought he sold it to both of you. All is good.
EDIT Again: used paypal with him.


----------



## evanscnce

Did you pay him yet? Lets hope not until we figure this out...

I don't want to be scammed....


----------



## NJNETSFAN

yea, i paid him about two hours ago. I think he's legit.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

lets not jump to conclusions, the guy hasn't done anything wrong. I'll tell you if i get my stuff. I've had over 20 emails with him since sunday about a PSP I  bought from him. My stuff should be here between monday and tuesday. He's sending it insured. The only thing that bothered me is he's from canada, but I checked it out and it turns out he is right on the other side of the border. Plus I am protected through paypal.


----------



## evanscnce

Yeap, jumping to conclusions can get you in trouble. I say go with it, as long as its paypal. You can always file a claim if it doesn't go as planned!


----------



## NJNETSFAN

The reason he's selling his stuff is because he wants to buy a new camera and it's only on sale until saturday so I could see why he might want to get rid of some stuff for cheap. He gave me pictures of the unit, was very honest and is actually a very nice person to deal with. he's even going to give me some stuff to mod the psp. This is the first time I've dealt with someone outside of ebay to make a deal, but so far so good. Maybe he will post in this thread.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Okay.. Evanscnce, you can take the card since I'm going to steer clear of this one.


----------



## evanscnce

Thats cool, I paypalled him.

Remember, if you use paypal, there is some insurance to your purchase.


----------



## The_Beast

I'm glad you didn't buy the card, it sounds too much like a scam


evanscnce what part of Wisconsin are you from???


----------



## evanscnce

Milwaukee area


----------



## The_Beast

evanscnce said:


> Milwaukee area


 
I would hate to live in or around a large city,

I live in Merrill (pop. of 10,000), 20 miles north of Wausau


----------



## evanscnce

Its not bad. I live in the outskirts so its not bad at all


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

lol... I too stay in Milwaukee... though I stay in the moddle of everything...
well not exactly downtown but around Marquette area... 

its cool to see another Milwaukeeans... lol 

pardon my ramblings


----------



## dragon2309

OK, considering someone has already purchased off this guy there is not a lot we can do. The mod/admin team here at cf.com strongly advise not to enter into private sales. There is a sub-forum section for it and it has post count limits for a reason. 

Along with that, I would also like to say as states in the buying/selling section, that CF.com cannot be held responsible for any losses you may incur when entering into transactions with unknown strange people..

This guys intentions may be perfectly honest, and you definately made a good decision using paypal and not a private money transfer, bank wire or western union etc...

I hope for your own sakes that it doesnt turn nasty, but in future, we encourage you to use the buying/selling section here or go and buy it on some trusted marketplace (ebay, ebuyer, dabs, newegg, tigerdirect, best friend, local shop etc...)

dragon2309


----------



## ian

If somebody sends you a pm offering something for sale, it is important that you report it immediately to an admin and/or moderator. Their account will be banned immediately. This sort of thing has happened before with users with zero posts pm'ing people stuff for sale, and 99.999% of the time it is a scam. You really need to use some common sense here. These people are spammers and scammers.


----------



## ian

NJNETSFAN said:


> lets not jump to conclusions, the guy hasn't done anything wrong. I'll tell you if i get my stuff. I've had over 20 emails with him since sunday about a PSP I bought from him. My stuff should be here between monday and tuesday. He's sending it insured. The only thing that bothered me is he's from canada, but I checked it out and it turns out he is right on the other side of the border. Plus I am protected through paypal.


Are you positive that you are protected with paypal?
Does that protection extend beyond ebay auctions, paypal being an ebay company.
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_pbp-info-outsidehttps://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_pbp-info-outside#dispute


----------



## NJNETSFAN

ian said:


> Are you positive that you are protected with paypal?
> Does that protection extend beyond ebay auctions, paypal being an ebay company.
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_pbp-info-outsidehttps://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_pbp-info-outside#dispute



yes, I am. I'd appreciate it if everyone would stop posting in here until the deals go through and we see if he is for real...I still have trust in him.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

just thought I'd update everyone that me and evanscne were scammed. I filed a paypal dispute right after this thread on the 12th and got the results of my paypal claim yesterday. Paypal ruled in my favor, but of course the money isn't in his account so I'll probably never see that money again. So I'm out $155. Was gonna be a birthday present to myself, oh well


----------



## Cromewell

It's unfortunate that you got scammed but let this sit as a warning for others in case this happens again. If you get offered something and it sounds too good to be true (ie offered at a heavily discounted price) it almost always is.


----------



## Tayl

The only thing you have to watch out for now is anyone that spams to boost their count only to post scams within the sale section of the forum.I'm starting to wonder if the people reviving really old threads with 2 word responses has this in mind as they're not contributing at all.

Sorry to hear about the scam. What exactly does posting a claim on the paypal site do? I mean, if it doesn't get your money back, why do it?

Breaks.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Breaks said:


> The only thing you have to watch out for now is anyone that spams to boost their count only to post scams within the sale section of the forum.I'm starting to wonder if the people reviving really old threads with 2 word responses has this in mind as they're not contributing at all.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the scam. What exactly does posting a claim on the paypal site do? I mean, if it doesn't get your money back, why do it?
> 
> Breaks.



Yea...I have no clue about paypal, do they really think a scammer is going to let the money sit in their account for 10 days?(that's the amount of time they have to respond to the claim). I think paypal should change the rules to where their account is locked from the second you make a claim so that they can't get the money out of the paypal account. And the guy was verified, so he obviously has a bank account or credit card attached to his paypal account, paypal should have the authority to take the money from his bank and paypal account. As I see it, paypal is only helping scammers because people like me that think they are protected by paypal, really aren't and they end up getting screwed anyway.


----------



## ceewi1

Breaks said:


> Sorry to hear about the scam. What exactly does posting a claim on the paypal site do? I mean, if it doesn't get your money back, why do it?
> 
> Breaks.


You will get your money back only if the seller has the money still in his paypal account.  Scammers, of course, will remove it as soon as they receive it, so there is nothing left for the buyer to claim against.


----------



## Tayl

You would think that Paypal have some sort of way of contacting the scammer / the scammers bank and informing them of such an act though wouldn't you. In order to get your money back I mean. It's actually quite pathetic how little they do if you do get scammed.

Breaks.


----------



## leet6thgrader

[admin edit]: comments like that are not welcome here.


----------



## ian

Im sorry that you got ripped off. 
I was very surprised that after telling you that this person was definitely ripping you off and to contact paypal immediately, that you decided to wait and prefer to treat the person as if they were honest.
Seriously with business decisions, unless you know the person and they are a close personal friend, treat everyone in transactions as if they are crooks. Do your research and make sure that you are adequately protected. 
Hopefully you have learnt a lesson from this experience.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

ian said:


> Im sorry that you got ripped off.
> I was very surprised that after telling you that this person was definitely ripping you off and to contact paypal immediately, that you decided to wait and prefer to treat the person as if they were honest.
> Seriously with business decisions, unless you know the person and they are a close personal friend, treat everyone in transactions as if they are crooks. Do your research and make sure that you are adequately protected.
> Hopefully you have learnt a lesson from this experience.



I only gave them about 12 hours after the thread starting calling the guy a scammer to report my claim. He had my money for about 30-36 hours before I filed the claim, but I paid before this thread even opened so I was screwed from the start. I paid on wednesday, filed the claim on friday, then escalated the claim on friday night to where it was in the hands of paypal, and they give the scammer 10 days to respond, so it was my fault for dealing with the guy, but paypal didn't help much either.


----------



## evanscnce

/me dances for losing out on 70$. do doo doo dood ooo


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sorry to hear, i guess he came and got what he wanted


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=-

Where does he live?  Odds are someone on this board lives near enough to him to knock on his door and pay him a visit


----------



## NJNETSFAN

he lives in aylmer, Ontario Canada.


----------

